
Interactive Online Platform That Visualizes Algorithms from Code - axiomdata316
https://github.com/algorithm-visualizer/algorithm-visualizer
======
GonzaloQuero
Love the idea! I'm finding a bug in Firefox, though. At least on the
backtracking examples, when running them, the board section starts expanding
vertically until the console and the positions sections completely disappear.

~~~
nacs
Same issue on Firefox 67 on Mac.

Another issue is the left-side list of algorithms isn't scrollable so when you
open up a big list like "Brute force" it just cuts off.

------
michaelmior
> for us being coders, nothing can be more comprehensible than visualizing the
> actual working code.

This tool is _really_ great, but I don't think it's the panacea that the
statement implies. For some people, the visualization may not be as helpful as
it seems.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
The concrete details can crowd out the more abstract details you need to worry
about, eg watching a concrete list of number being sorted doesn’t directly
help someone grock the abstract structure of a sorting algorithm.

~~~
IOT_Apprentice
so, what might be ways to visualize the other structural components of an
algorithm such that it brings a better understanding of the approach and
modeling of an implementation? I would expect it to be very very hard, but
something that would be of great benefit if it can be implemented.

